# Do You Know Your Credit Score?  Do You Even Care?



## Lon (Jan 6, 2015)

I don't know mine and could care less which I suspect is the case with many of us older folks that are beyond the point in life of needing credit for home purchase, cars etc.  I have one credit card that I use for all purchases and pay off the balance each month.


----------



## darroll (Jan 6, 2015)

I really don't care, my credit cards still work.


----------



## ronaldj (Jan 6, 2015)

Yes and no........it is good and I do not intend to borrow money any more.....have not for awhile....Federal Reserve Notes all the way


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (Jan 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> I don't know mine and could care less which I suspect is the case with many of us older folks that are beyond the point in life of needing credit for home purchase, cars etc.  I have one credit card that I use for all purchases and pay off the balance each month.



I watch my credit report yearly, only to make sure it's only mine.  After riding the credit roller coaster until retirement the only scores I pay attention to are the ones that affect my auto & home owners insurance.  I have one credit and one debit card, use the CC only for travel.  Have argued with others about reward cards until I found it was a bottomless pit, don't spend enough to make the tracking worth my time.


----------



## kcvet (Jan 6, 2015)

yes. my Bank now provides it at my request


----------



## Don M. (Jan 6, 2015)

If you have a Discover Card, they now post your credit score at the top of your monthly statement.  

I, too, don't care what my score is.  The last time we made an interest payment on Anything probably goes back to the mid 1980's.  Everything is paid for, long ago, and we might run up $100 a month on a couple of credit cards, then pay the full balance when the bill comes.


----------



## QuickSilver (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm not sure...


----------



## Vivjen (Jan 6, 2015)

No; never have done, and no; I don't care either!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 6, 2015)

Lon said:


> I don't know mine and could care less which I suspect is the case with many of us older folks that are beyond the point in life of needing credit for home purchase, cars etc.  I have one credit card that I use for all purchases and pay off the balance each month.


Diitto


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 6, 2015)

Last time I paid attention to my credit score was months ago when it was on a Discover statement, it was 819.  We've always had excellent credit, so we don't worry about it, especially now in our senior years.  Haven't been using the Discover card lately though, switched to Quicksilver card.


----------



## SifuPhil (Jan 6, 2015)

Never have, never will. Have 3 debit cards so I only spend what I have, no interest in purchasing a new home or vehicle.

It's a simple life.


----------



## Falcon (Jan 6, 2015)

Never found out and really don't care. The last time I had to borrow  $$$ was when I bought this house about 50 years ago.

I try to pay cash but once in awhile I have to use my CREDITcard if I don't happen to have enough cash with me @ the time.

I don't have a debit card and don't want one.


----------



## Bullie76 (Jan 6, 2015)

I have never known my credit score. Never had a problem obtaining credit when I needed it. Other than using credit cards today, I have no need for credit. And credit cards have always been just an easy way to pay for items and pay for it all with one check at the end of a month.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 6, 2015)

Paid off the mortgage in 1985 and haven't borrowed money since.
Always fully paid the credit card every month and converted to debit cards in 2000.

Probably have zero credit rating because we aren't credit customers and now don't have employment.
Don't care, wouldn't want to take out a loan now anyway.


----------

